# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java EE : نگارش سازمانی جاوا >  کدهای پرتال لایفری

## Science

سلام
میخواستم بدانم کسی با کدهای لایفری آشنایی دارد؟

----------


## Syamah

یک پرتال کامل و جامع که می توان آن را کاملترین پورتال دانست زیرا تمامی نیازها را در نظر گرفته اند و از همه مهمتر Open source می باشد و زبان فارسی نیز در آن وجود دارد ، همچنین شرکت بزرگی مانند سیسکو و بسیاری از شرکت های بزرگ از آن استفاده می کنند.

----------


## silentrise

سلام 
منظورت از کد چیه؟ 
منظورت استراتژیه توسعه است؟ 
*Portal development strategies*
Liferay portal is extensible at least at the following three levels:
Plugins SDK environment
Extension environment
Liferay portal source code

----------


## behzadman

من دنبال کسی هستم که به صورت حرفه ای با پرتال لایفری آشناست. مخصوصا با ورژن 5.2.

----------


## h.sadeghi

> من دنبال کسی هستم که به صورت حرفه ای با پرتال لایفری آشناست. مخصوصا با ورژن 5.2.


اینجانب با کدهای لایفری آشنا هستم چه کمکی لازم دارین ؟

----------


## habibmaloos

> اینجانب با کدهای لایفری آشنا هستم چه کمکی لازم دارین ؟


سلام دوست عزيز . ممنون ميشم يه آدرس ايميل (و اگه بشه شماره موبايل) بدي در مورد لايفري چند تا سوال بپرسم يه طوري از خجالتون در مي آم و  جبران مي كنم .
habib.pashapour@gmail.com

----------

